# Under gravel heater



## TomE (Jul 24, 2004)

I was looking to start a planted tank. I picked up a couple of books. I noticed that they have undergravel heaters. 

I've been looking at most post. It seems the set up should have a little amount of peat, then about 2-4 inches of substrate.

Is a undergravel heater needed? 

thanks in advance,
T


----------



## Pat Bowerman (Mar 18, 2004)

*Definitely not.*

Does it help? That's a whole separate argument, but there are tons of people (including myself) keeping planted tanks without undergravel heating.

IMO, you'd be much better off to spend your money on lighting and CO2.


----------



## anonapersona (Mar 11, 2004)

Is you house temp such that you could expect to run a heater most of the time, or will you run air conditioning most of the time? 

If you need heating all the time, then maybe it could be worth it, a planted discus tank held at 85 degrees for example, or if your house is usually at 68 and the tank at 76. 

But, if you run AC most of the year, like me in Texas, then it is not likely that the substrate heater will even come on very often.


----------



## midkiffsjoy (Sep 5, 2004)

Ive had this same question since my AC (texas, yeap) stays between 70 and 75, but my tank in the livingroom stays ay 76, and the tank in the bathroom/dressing room will be at 65 degrees if I dont use a heater (COLD WATER COLD WATER.....GIGGLE). (weird huh ??) I thought undergravel heaters where supposed to help get nutrients into the substrate, and help plant growth ??? Sorry, comments from a newbie, who had never heard of undergravel filters until a week ago. grin.

Joy


----------

